

Virgin America using Android for next generation in-flight entertainment system - notsony
http://blog.virginamerica.com/blog/were-up-to-something-at-35000-feet/

======
notsony
Summary:

Connectivity (existing) - WiFi, power outlets at every seat

Platform - Android fork in partnership with Panasonic

Storage - SSD

Video - full capacitive touch monitor with 720p resolution

Audio \- "Dysonics is encoding Red’s content in order to create a 3D sound
experience over headphones"

